# Botanicare Hydroguard



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried to use this product on their lawn? I just laid some Milo and thinking about adding this to my Humic / Kelp mix. Thoughts?

Botanicare Hydroguard - Root Inoculant

Hydroguard™ is back. Our new formula is more concentrated, more powerful, and more effective than before. Hydroguard's unique formula, available exclusively from Botanicare, contains an isolated form of Bacillus bacteria known as Bacillus Amyloliquefaciens. This bacterium was selected, specifically, for it's superior ability to amplify root mass and health, especially in hydroponic gardening, when compared with the more common and well known Bacillus Subtilis species. Upon application, the highly concentrated and pure culture of Bacillus bacteria contained in Hydroguard rapidly colonize the rhizosphere. These specialized rhizobacteria, assist in the breakdown of organic materials, and increase nutrient availability.


----------

